# Riparium Supply on Facebook



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Folks, I just started a Facebook page for Riparium Supply. I don't have anything in there yet, but I hope that you can see it. Here is the link.

Riparium Supply on Facebook


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

First like!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Second like!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey thanks you guys. I am glad that you were able to see the page I couldn't tell whether the view that I had was just for the profile edit.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

...I need to get in there and adjust the account settings some more.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't see AZ's profile, just mine. Thanks for the friend request too!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This will be handy for posting news and stuff like that. 

The Riparium Supply page is still sort of unwieldy. I mean to change it over to a Wordpress-supported platform.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I ran into one of those apparently uneditable Facebook glitches. I might have to close down the account and start over. I'll post the new link if that happens.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

When the parents let me get onto Facebook, I'll have to join!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I "like" this! I set up a page today as well! Already had one for my blog, just added this too!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am dissatisfied with how I set this up and there are certain account settings that Facebook won't let you edit. I am going to close this one down and start over. It looks as though Facebook requires something like a 2-week cancellation period, so it might take a while.

Thanks very much for the "likes" you guys. I'll post an update here when I get this figured out and the new page is up.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got this rolling again. I hope that I have it put together right this time. Here is the new link.

Riparium Supply on Facebook

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey the page is up to 12 "likes". Thanks folks!


----------



## HX67 (Jul 15, 2010)

In admiration of your work, I'm in.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks HX67! 

There are quite a few more new likes now. Thanks everybody!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been spending some more time in there and I have been linking around to a number of intriguing pages having to do with botany and related areas. 

Check out the "Favorites" list there on the Riparium Supply Page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Riparium-Supply/146954595327971?ref=sgm


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey the page is up to 26 "likes". Thanks again everybody!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow the "likes" are adding up quick. Thank you so much you guys!

I will try to keep updating there on the page. It sure is a lot easier to manage than my blog.

...please suggest to your friends!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The "likes" are adding up quick again tonight! Thanks for stopping by and thanks for suggesting this page to your friends.

Here's the link to the page again...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Riparium-Supply/146954595327971


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am trying to post something new on the Riparium Supply page every day. 

It sure is a lot easier than trying to maintain a blog.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

We're up to 40 fans now.

Please suggest the Riparium Supply Facebook page to your friends!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hey, share some fans! and go to http://www.facebook.com/username/ and you can change the page username to RipariumSupply and it will be facebook.com/ripariumsupply without the complicated numbers and bs.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for that tip Justin. I actually did make that change for my profile page and I mean to do it also for the Riparium Supply page.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a steady trickle of fans showing up there. I recognize just a few people. I wish that I had a better idea of how people are landing there(?). Anyway thanks everybody for the support and if you think of it please do link around to the Riparium Supply Facebook page.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks again for your support everybody. The Riparium Supply page keeps slowly adding more new fans. 

Please tell your friends!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey we just need 11 more fans now to make 100.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Now just four short of 100.


----------

